# Whats an effective OTC oral HGH product?



## TJTJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Know of any good over the counter oral hgh worth the money?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 13, 2011)

No, save your money.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 13, 2011)

I've tried USP Powerfull that help me with recovery and sleep. I picked it up on one of my Orbit orders. However I don't believe any otc hgh product to be an actually increaser of natural hgh.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Ive taken GABA but couldnt tell if it did anything. I understand the body produces GH during sleep. thought maybe there was something that does work w/o having to pin. I guess Ill just take something that knocks me out at night...


----------



## caaraa (Jul 13, 2011)

Have a look


----------



## GMO (Jul 14, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Know of any good over the counter oral hgh worth the money?


 

They are all garbage and a scam.  Human Growth Hormone can only be utilized IM or subQ, not orally.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 14, 2011)

Lg Sciences has a sublingual, there are also oral secretagogues like EndoAmp.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 14, 2011)

A better question would be how would you know they work?
Testing is time consuming and expensive. Most OTC supp companies don't provide any studies to back up claims only a few sponsored logs which are probably a bunch of bull.

Injectables take a month or more to actually see some results but they are proven to work with numerous studies to back up claims.


----------



## R1balla (Jul 26, 2011)

IGF 2 or HGHup by AppNut


----------



## N21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Injections are the best from what ive heard, so save ur money


----------



## R1balla (Jul 26, 2011)

well duh. real HGH vs HGH boosters no question who wins that war


----------



## MDR (Jul 26, 2011)

No such thing.


----------



## nattydisaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Powerfull or L-Dopa...but nothing is going to compare to real HGH.

Since we can talk about research chems on this site, I like ipamorelin


----------

